# Found: Red Male BSH London



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

There is a beautiful, ped (by the looks of him), red BSH hanging around an unleased flat in W12, London. He's been around for a few weeks now, and has got some matting on the sides of his coat. He wants to come inside and is comfortable being touched. If anyone is missing him, PM me for more details.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Have you contacted Doglost? they may have his details


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

I hope someone is feeding the poor mite, also try nationpetrigister.co.uk


----------

